# Surefire a2 mod



## @hogesaybro (Nov 7, 2017)

Hi guys. Does anyone tell me if the aviatrix mod can still be purchased or is there a newer version/ model and where I can purchase this from. I’m new to this flashlight thing so this’ll be my first mod. Looking forward to it!!
Cheers


----------



## archimedes (Nov 7, 2017)

No ... aviatrix and calipsoii rings are long gone.

I think koala rings are still available though.


----------

